# Chicken feed



## crackedegg (Apr 2, 2013)

I have had my chicks for 7 weeks and was wondering when I could switch from chick food to chicken food? Does anyone have any suggestions about what type? I am raising them for laying..


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Well on your currant feed it should have a some kind of chart


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I feed flock raiser for all ages until they lay eggs then i give them layer feed.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

What breed are they? Likely you could switch them over to layer feed around 8 weeks or so.


----------



## Alyssa (Mar 28, 2013)

I recently found a non-GMO chicker starter and so far, Trill has loved it, and I feel better knowing it's GMO free.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Alyssa said:


> I recently found a non-GMO chicker starter and so far, Trill has loved it, and I feel better knowing it's GMO free.


That's cool! How much is that for a 50 pound bag? Feed around here is ridiculously expensive (we're in northern KY), at almost $20 a bag.


----------



## Alyssa (Mar 28, 2013)

You know, I have no clue. I think it was like around 20 bucks ... but I was buying a buttload of supplies.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

That's excellent! I have found organic feed costs to be priced 'way beyond my budget. I'd love to do it, but it's just much too high. But if non-GMO is the same as regular, I would definitely go with it if I could find it.


----------

